# Starving RBP



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

I have 5 3"RBP and i feed them twice a day, 1 meal is flakes and the other meal is normally prawns.

How often should i be feeding them? and how long should i not feed them to starve them?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

why do you want to starve them?


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

ok starving is the wrong word!

basically i know piranha dont eat at a particular time/date, i know they eat when they get the oportunity, i want to simulate a natural life for me RBP's. I dont want to starve them for too long and kill them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

at the size they are now, they still need fed atleast once a day.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> why do you want to starve them?


haha i was thinking the same thing..

planning on a live feeding frenzy maybe?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lol if you starve your p's theyt are gonna eat each other no matter anything else......................

you need to vary the diet of your p's to make them grow better too..........at the size they are they need, shrimp,white fish,cockles,muscles,bloodworm, etcetc


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

dezboy said:


> lol if you starve your p's theyt are gonna eat each other no matter anything else......................
> 
> you need to vary the diet of your p's to make them grow better too..........at the size they are they need, shrimp,white fish,cockles,muscles,bloodworm, etcetc


A lot of P owners do their own cycles/own things with their fish. Many cycle between 3 main food sources. Different variations and time periods are up to the owners' opinion and choice. For instance, i feed my RBPs worms, shrimp, muscles, and the occasional tilapia. Just focus your feeding on a daily schedule and make sure you vary their appetite. (this also depends on what your Ps prefer and are used to). From what i've learned on this website, cichlid pellets (in my opinion are great for a very small RBP to eat on for quite some time, especially to develop their color nutrition... until they get bigger), worms, muscles, and white fish are what's best for your piranhas in order to enhance their growth and color. The very worst for them is any food with Thiamiase (sp?), prevalent in common feeder fish such as goldfish and red rosies. I made the mistake for quite some time when i fed my RBPs feeder fish continuously for months and months straight. I can tell their color itsn't as vibrant or extensive as other pics i see on here due to the lack of knowledge i have acquired now, but everyone makes mistakes in life. I'm strictly on that diet now to help them grow and be of a vibrant color when they're full grown. (and in effort to give them a 10X better environment they used to have when i was a noob at this)

I strictly starve my larger RBPs for at least 1 day (at max for their size) to one feeding daily. I feed them the food i explained earlier, and as for my 2" RBP, he's solitary for the moment and i feed him STRICTLY cichlid pellet food for right now since he's so young and the pellets are WONDERFUL for their future development. Within a few couple months i hope to introduce my 2" RBP to my 90 gal. and hope he does kick ass. B/C i neglected my other fish due to lack of knowledge about the species and conditions, so overall, my little guy has been taken care of the best since i've been on here for awhile.

I'm just afraid when he gets big eough to hang with the "big boys" he will be the runt of the group and be picked on. Even though he would probably be the best cared for fish in the shoal. I'm thinking a divider for the guy.. for at least a little while


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

webby said:


> ok starving is the wrong word!
> 
> basically i know piranha dont eat at a particular time/date, i know they eat when they get the oportunity, i want to simulate a natural life for me RBP's. I dont want to starve them for too long and kill them.


i think you could be thinkign of the wet (lots of food)/dry (no food) season in SA
but this doesnt need to be applied unless attempting to breed then ( too small anyways)

i would also scrap the flake food and feed with fillets (whitefish...) and possibly try to get them eating pellets

for feeding i would do once a day untill they hit 4" then you could cut back to every other day
for portions take a peice that looks like that can eat then if they eat it all and still want more you know you can feed them more but if they dont you know you can cut back (do this for a couple feedings until you know an appropriate amount of food) 
remove uneaten food within 30 mins

mamillian meat should best be avoided since it messes up the water, hard to digest and will give you a fat fish

variety is the best so buy things like
cod
talapia
pellets
pollock
shrimp/ prawn
haddock
scallops
silversides...


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

